# Buying online in Australia



## KylieO (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello All!

Wondering if any Aussie soapers can help me pls.  After doing some research i put through an order with Glasshouse Handmade Products cause they seemed to be reasonably priced ($17.50 for wooden log mould).  So, ordered the mould, some colours and about 1kg of oils.  postage has come to $16.55 which to me seems excessive, what do you think?  Where do Aussie soapers buy from mostly?

Thanks so much for any input

Kylie


----------



## cinta (Jul 11, 2011)

Where in Australia are you ordering from? They have stated due to the new fuel surcharge Austrlia Post has introduced, prices may vary according to fuel prices at the time.

I'm in Vic and order most of my supplies from WA, and pay around $12 - $15 for postage each time, so it sounds about right if you are ordering outside of Qld.


----------



## cinta (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to answer the last part...I love Aussie Soap Supplies and Heirloom Bodycare:

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/

http://www.heirloombodycare.com.au/


----------



## Relle (Jul 11, 2011)

I noticed their Olive Pomace was $22 for 4 litres, thats a bit excessive, I get it at the local fruit shop for $10.

As for postage, your order looks like it might be around 2.5 kgs and postage on that amount depending on distance might be right. Aus post isn't the cheapest in the world.


----------



## KylieO (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks so much for replying girls, really appreciate it  

see, i've not bought anything so heavy via the net before, only clothes and so on, so wasn't so sure about the postage but thanks for clearing that up.  oh, and i'm in melb 

so i'm thinking, after MORE research on here, that i will just get the mould from them, will get some yummy FO's from ACS and the rest from heirloom.  i'm very likely to keep searching more and more, get even more overwhelmed and buy the wrong stuff from wrong supplier LOL  live and learn hey.  

and $10 for 4lt, wow, how cool is that, i'll be checking that option out tomorrow.  

thanks again


----------



## Relle (Jul 11, 2011)

You could also try NCS in Sydney, I usually go and collect my FO's from them, but others have said their postage is quite reasonable.

www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au

Good luck and keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## KylieO (Jul 11, 2011)

cheers Relle, will do


----------

